# New Genie 44-700 - No YouTube or Pandora?



## lflorack

I had a Genie HR44-700 instaled on Wednesday. Previously, I had (2) HR-20's (100 and a 700) and an SD receiver. The Genie replaced the HR20-100 and I eliminated the SD receiver due to lack of use. You can see my old wiring diagram via the link in my signature. (I haven't updated it yet.) As you can see, I was doing Whole Home via the non-supported method (w/o SWM and DECA modules).

As far as I know, the installer changed the LNB's at the dish since I didn't have SWM; removed 3 of the 4 lines from the dish; removed the Zinewell multi-switch and the B-Blocks from the HR20-700; added the SWM power inverter in the basement and added a DECA module to the HR20-700. The Genie is hardwire connected to the internet via RJ45 port while the HR20-700 is connected via the DECA module (tuner 2 coax and RJ45 internet connector. Originally, the installer told me that he was going to hook up the Genie wirelessly (I have a wireless router) but I told him I already had a direct connection available and preferred it to be hardwired. He said he was concerned that hardwiring would cause connectivity to the internet to fail but did it anyway. He acted surprised when it worked. Anyway, I apologize if I got any of that wrong but I think that's how it's connected now. It all seems to work well regarding Whole Home and the DVR lists are shared fine. The Genie is super great.

So here's my issue... My HR20-700 (under Extras) shows YouTube and Pandora. On my Genie, all extras EXCEPT YouTube and Pandora are showing. Does this indicate that there's something wrong with my wiring configuration for the Genie? 

Let me know if any of the above wiring description is unclear -- or clearly wrong and I'll look at it again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brubear

Not to be obvious, but did you look under "Extras" in the menu?
you should have "messages / active / tv apps / caller id / you tube / pandora / showroom"
try rebooting and run a system test to make sure it still sees the internet


----------



## lflorack

Brubear said:


> Not to be obvious, but did you look under "Extras" in the menu?
> you should have "messages / active / tv apps / caller id / you tube / pandora / showroom"
> try rebooting and run a system test to make sure it still sees the internet


Thanks for your response.

Yes, that's where I find everything EXCEPT YouTube and Pandora on the Genie. On the HR20-700 I see all of them. The Genie says it sees Internet and I can see the shared playlist from the HR20-700 too. Everything seems to work fine except for the missing 2x "Extras".

Just to be sure. I've rerun the system test and it still shows no errors other than the missing phone line. I also rebooted again. No change.

BTW, under "Search & Browse", "TV Shows" should show 'Genie recommends', but the Genie has consistently shown that its updating and to 'check back in 1 hour'.

Does the wiring config for the new setup sound right to you? I guess if all else fails, I could try setting up the Genie wirelessly and see if that changes anything.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## litzdog911

Sometimes it can take several days for those to appear.


----------



## lflorack

Ok. I unplugged the Internet cable from the Genie and set it up for wireless connectivity. No change with my issues. I've reset it to wired Internet. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lflorack

litzdog911 said:


> Sometimes it can take several days for those to appear.


Ahh! Ok. I'll try to be more patient. Thanks!

Edit: Wait! Are you only talking about the recommendations or Pandora and YouTube too?

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## scuba_tim

Try a double reboot... reboot the system from the menu and then do it again within 30 minutes. This has worked in the past.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207520-pandora-and-utube-missing-in-extras-menu/#entry3178357


----------



## Supramom2000

After you do the double reboot, if the icons are still not there, go to the search menu and run a smart search for "IAMANEDGECUTTER" without quotations. Press the red button search and choose all. It will not return any results, but that should help bring up apps, you tube and pandora.


----------



## lflorack

scuba_tim said:


> Try a double reboot... reboot the system from the menu and then do it again within 30 minutes. This has worked in the past.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207520-pandora-and-utube-missing-in-extras-menu/#entry3178357


Thank you for this suggestion - and everyone else too. It is now working. However, I'm unsure which of the suggestions and things I did to make it work. I initiated the first reboot, planning to do the second immediately after. However, I checked on things after the first one and there the apps were! The Genie Recommends selections are also there now.

In all, I did all of the following multiple times - tested, reconfigured the network, rebooted and waited. The last thing I did was reboot. It MAY have been less than 30 minutes after the previous one, I'm not sure. In any case, it worked

Thank you again!

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## litzdog911

Glad you got it working!


----------



## DonPrince

I been having the same problem with my HR 22 for the past couple weeks. No apps and My DirecTV doesn't show. Just tried your suggestion. (iamanimagecutter) How long do you think before something shows up? The last time I did a double reboot and it's been over three days now.


----------



## peds48

DonPrince said:


> I been having the same problem with my HR 22 for the past couple weeks. No apps and My DirecTV doesn't show. Just tried your suggestion. (iamanimagecutter) How long do you think before something shows up? The last time I did a double reboot and it's been over three days now.


Are you connected to the internet?


----------



## DonPrince

peds48 said:


> Are you connected to the internet?


Yeah. It finally came up. It took three and a half days but I've got everything back now.


----------



## peds48

DonPrince said:


> Yeah. It finally came up. It took three and a half days but I've got everything back now.


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------

